# Has any Eater seen/used this on their app after delivery? Has any driver received an extra tip after delivery?



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I got higher - sometimes substantially - higher tips on UE after delivery. Never a cash tip (nor do I want one).


----------



## gen2wig (May 13, 2015)

Yes I have been receiving tips after delivery.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

gen2wig said:


> Yes I have been receiving tips after delivery.


From Grubhub deliveries?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> From Grubhub deliveries?


But you asked Eaters. So confusing. Should have put Grubbers in the title.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> But you asked Eaters. So confusing. Should have put Grubbers in the title.


Sorry for my lack of linguistic clarity!!!  
I thought the fact that I posted a GH screenshot would be be clear enough.
I didn't know that eaters only refers to UE customers.


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

I think if we just refer to the three major hubs as UE (which I do), DD and GH, it will be fine. There's a sub-forum for Uber Eats in Delivery on UP.N.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Yes I've received two but it was while I was still at the restaurant or about to leave. One was $1.83 additional and the other $10. I have no clue as to why the customers added more because I hadn't delivered the food yet. You'll get a pop up in the GH app stating the additional amount the customer added.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Yes I've received two but it was while I was still at the restaurant or about to leave. One was $1.83 additional and the other $10. I have no clue as to why the customers added more because I hadn't delivered the food yet. You'll get a pop up in the GH app stating the additional amount the customer added.


Great! That is the answer I was looking for.
Does it show separate in the earnings, or do you have to catch the popup when it happens?
Does it maybe show separately in the earnings for that delivery?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Great! That is the answer I was looking for.
> Does it show separate in the earnings, or do you have to catch the popup when it happens?
> Does it maybe show separately in the earnings for that delivery?


It just shows up in the earnings as a usual delivery with the additional amount included. I only knew because of the pop up but would've figured it out at the end of the delivery because I check after every drop off. I don't know why either added more on though because both had already tipped but I'll take it. I've only received two and both were in the same day.


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I got higher - sometimes substantially - higher tips on UE after delivery. Never a cash tip (nor do I want one).


I would love cash tips. They're untraceable to the government/taxes. I tip my Lyft drivers cash when I can.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

It's definitely not worth trying to get an extra tip beyond what's already been offered. These customers think we're supposed to get all excited over three bucks! Not me.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

JT_Rideshare said:


> I would love cash tips. They're untraceable to the government/taxes. I tip my Lyft drivers cash when I can.


I think strippers are the only ones left getting cash tips, except barbers maybe. It's either barber school, or pimp yourself out son.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I think strippers are the only ones left getting cash tips, except barbers maybe. It's either barber school, or pimp yourself out son.


I still get cash tips on UE and always in addition to a tip in the app. I don't get them often but when I do it is always a few of them within the same day. It's weird.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

One reason we might get extra cash tips from customers is that news is out that Amazon is paying drivers $60 million because of tips stolen from 2016-19.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I thought that was old news. I definitely remember hearing/reading about it at least 6 months ago, maybe even a year ago, about Amazon settling on allegations of tip misappropriation


Anyways back to original topic, I haven't done very many food deliveries in 2021 but I haven't gotten really any cash tips since early pandemic in 2020

Tips were very good early on in the lockdown and still pretty good towards end of lockdown (early 2021 here) but have gradually gotten worse into 2021 in my experience


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Rickos69 said:


> View attachment 624443



I find that most UberEats tips are later. With GH they are upfront.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

On Grubhub I have gotten extra tips twice… On Uber it happens a lot and on Dash it happens somewhat and on Favor it happens a lot…

I am that good I tell ya!


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

Let's see how much of my $115.70 I made with 10 deliveries from 11 AM to 8 PM today is tips:

(Here are the tips, from most recent to the first one today.)

$0.00
$6.26
$2.00
$4.43
$5.09
$15.31 💖 Tipped even more after delivery - Thanks sent to customer
$4.15
$3.00
$2.00
$2.00

Total: $44.24 (90% tipped)

So 38.2% of my earnings (before expenses and taxes) today was tips. Seems pretty typical of me. Some days half of it is tips!


----------

